# residency with a felony on one's record



## ducksoup

My wife and I am nearing retirement age and are looking at Italy as a possibility for retirement. We are both highly educated and have above average means of support for retirement. We would like to reside in a less populated area with access to the city. We do not intend on owning a vehicle upon retirement. 

Herein lies a potential problem. In 1885 I was convicted of a drug related offense for which I received six months in a federal halfway house and three years on probation. I ended up doing a year and a half probation and only about four months in the halfway house due to good behavior. Also, almost immediately I changed careers from being a real estate broker to being a drug couselor and went back to college to gain a second master's degree, an MSW.

For the past twenty plus years I have had a very successful career as a social worker, therapist, drug counselor, and consultant for psychiatric and chemical dependency programs in the public and private sectors including jails and prisons. I have not had so much as a traffic ticket in that time period as well. 

Will my old conviction block residency in Italy? Any help you can give me in finding out about this will be of great assistance.


----------



## NickZ

Residency isn't the issue. The potential problem is the visa. Only the consulate can tell you how seriously they'll take the issue.


----------



## ducksoup

NickZ said:


> Residency isn't the issue. The potential problem is the visa. Only the consulate can tell you how seriously they'll take the issue.


thanks


----------



## ducksoup

ducksoup said:


> thanks


I have sent the consulate an email requesting information but haven't gotten a response back yet. Ed


----------



## jinxstone

ducksoup said:


> I have sent the consulate an email requesting information but haven't gotten a response back yet. Ed


Hi! Did you ever receive a response regarding this?


----------

